# Extra seat in rear of van - VRT payable?



## carrs (29 May 2016)

Hi

Hope someone can help!

I was looking to put an extra seat in the rear of my van with a window.  I thought this was a great idea until I was told that I would have to pay VRT and private vehicle road tax.

The van is 06 so not really worth alot but is in good condition so I don't really want to get rid of it just because I want an extra seat.

Does anyone know if this is correct.

Thanks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 May 2016)

Yes

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vrt/vehicle-conversions.html


----------



## carrs (30 May 2016)

Thanks I could probably live with the VRT as the van isn't worth much but would that mean I would then have to pay road tax based on a private vehicle.  If this is the case I'm looking at road tax of over E1000 - is that correct?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 May 2016)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## carrs (31 May 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dr.Debt (31 May 2016)

I'm sorry but this is totally incorrect.
If you want to put a seat in the back of your van it does mean that you have to pay 13.5% VRT on the open market selling price of the vehicle (which wont be much in this case) but it doesnt necessarily mean that you need to change the taxation class of the vehicle. You will need a certificate to confirm that the work has been carried out to a standard. There are all sorts of crewcabs and landrovers on our roads which were imported at the B commercial rate of VRT (13.5%) and are taxed as commercial vehicles. All these vehicles have full seating for three in the back.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 May 2016)

It's not a crew cab. It's a van. Going by what the OP says, the van never had seats installed so isn't covered under the crew cab exception.

The crew cab and Land Rover agreement with Revenue wouldn't cover an ordinary van having seats put back into it.

If there's a a change of use from commercial to private, the road tax will have to be paid at the private rate.

Regardless, I think the whole thing is a non runner:

Van isn't worth converting
It will also cost to get it professionally converted

Insurance companies may not insure a van that has been modified back to a private vehicle (insurers ask about modifications as standard).
If the van is being used for private use (regardless of conversion Revenue state that it must be taxed as such).

OP .... forget about putting in another seat ... not worth the hassle, too much red tape and too costly to justify it.


----------



## Dr.Debt (1 Jun 2016)

I hope were not splitting hairs here but there are three issues to be considered.
1) If the van is to have an extra seat installed in the back, then that work has to be certified.
2) An extra seat will draw a VRT charge of 13.5% of the open market selling price of the vehicle
3) I'm not sure why you are mentioning that the vehicle tax class is changing to private. The OP hasn't mentioned that and until he does im assuming that this is a commercial vehicle being used for commercial purposes "with a seat in the back" and one which continues to be taxed commercially. I'm not sure if you are implying that an extra seat in the back triggers a compulsion to tax the vehicle privately - That is certainly not the case. Taxing the vehicle commercially or taxing it privately is dependant on what the vehicle is being used for and not a function of the number of seats !!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Jun 2016)

I agree with 1 and 2 but I'd be splitting hairs with you re. number 3.

Putting seats back into a van that was commercially rated is implying that the van will be back in private use. Van are taxed commercially with just the two seats in front and the rear seats removed. A 06 van having a rear seat or seats put back in would end up as a private vehicle again in Revenue's eyes but a quick phone call to them would clarify this.



Dr.Debt said:


> Taxing the vehicle commercially or taxing it privately is dependant on what the vehicle is being used for and not a function of the number of seats !!



That's true for crew cabs and Land Rover Dicoveries etc. but I'd reckon not true for a 06 van. Putting a seat into the back of the van would imply private use to me.

OP what kind of van are you talking about?
What's your motive for putting in a 3rd seat?
Do you use the van solely for commercial use or do you use it for private use also?

I know a builder locally with a small 01 van, he has just the 2 front seats and he has to tax is privately because he uses it for personal use. Motor Tax is getting tighter with this rule by the day.

Personally, I have a jeep that I use solely for work (taxed commercially) and a car for private use (taxed privately). I may use my car for work but the jeep is never used for anything other than work so signing a declaration to that fact isn't an issue for me.


----------

